# Heading to ark/ok border, where to sell some squares



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a rotary rake about 3 months ago from a fella in Lincoln, going to be going to pick it up in a couple of weeks, thought I would take about 300 squares with me on the way out, got a couple of feelers out with some co-op's anyone know of another venue, auctions, etc. just thought I would take some out to help pay for fuel, expenses, etc. Any ideas out that way? Alicia Bermuda...65 lbs ....bundles of 21. Rfq94. Thanks in advance for ideas....


----------

